# Firmware: Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2016)

```
<strong>Firmware Version 1.0.4 is incorporated with the following correction.</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Enhances the effects of image stabilization when using the EF24-105mm F4L IS II USM with the EOS 5D Mark IV at a shutter speed between 1/100 sec. and 1/160 sec.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Information about firmware Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Firmware Version 1.0.4 is for lenses with Firmware Version 1.0.3 or earlier.</li>
<li>Lenses whose third digit in the serial number is “0”. (xx0xxxxxxx)</li>
<li>If the lens’ firmware is already Version 1.0.4, it is not necessary to update the firmware.</li>
<li>The lens firmware can be checked through the menu on the EOS 5D Mark IV.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Preparations for the Firmware Update:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>In the folder you downloaded are the firmware (file name: EF012104.lfu / file size: 1,441,844 bytes), and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese).</li>
<li>Before starting the firmware update operations, please be sure to carefully confirm your understanding of these instructions.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/lenses/ef/standard-zoom/ef-24-105mm-f-4l-is-ii-usm/ef-24-105mm-f4l-is-ii-usm#drivers_downloads_tab">Download firmware 1.04 for the Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 15, 2016)

so, this has no benefit for the 5DM3 ... different IS component ? Right ?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> so, this has no benefit for the 5DM3 ... different IS component ? Right ?



That seems to be the case.

I don't recall any such similar firmware update in the past.


----------



## JRPhotos (Dec 15, 2016)

Interesting. I'll check my lens tonight. I've never updated firmware on a lens before.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## TommyLee (Dec 17, 2016)

I would be interested to know specifics...
pre and post tests etc.....

anyone know of any numbers .......on the effects?
...
and ...also...separately....how does this all compare to the old version (which I use)

thanks


----------



## aries (Dec 19, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> I would be interested to know specifics...
> pre and post tests etc.....
> 
> anyone know of any numbers .......on the effects?
> ...



The firmware update is actually a bug fix to IS.

I have a copy of 24-105 II and suffering from blurry image when shooting at shutter speed around 1/160s. Even on a sunny day with 24mm f/7.1 1/160s - 1/200s. I brought the lens to Canon for service on 2/12 and the technician told me the IS was malfunction and need to be replaced. Today I took the lens back and the customer service representative told me the lens was being fixed by a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 19, 2016)

[OT]
Tamron 24 - 70 F2.8 VC USD suffers from ther same issue but from 1/60 sec and faster. If VC was left on for shots with faster than 1/60 sec shutter speed, the resulting image is seriously blurry. The difference is: Tamron could not care less about this issue. I was advised by Tamron Service centre to have VC switched off if I had to shoot in a good light. What they do not get that I can shoot at 1/30 and a second later at 1/200. How am I supposed to manage this situation? Do they expect me to keep flicking VC switch ON and OFF every so often and be happy with it? It sounds like it.
[/OT]


----------



## TommyLee (Dec 21, 2016)

aries said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested to know specifics...
> ...



thanks for that info...
useful
I got the feeling that Canon...sort of half-heartedly... upgraded this lens..
I mean it COULD have been a news item....if they wanted to make it one...
..
but not at expensive of otgher sales?..

I like mine for gen purpose...
but would like that range with the quality of 16-35 f4 I.S. .. or 35L ii...ha...ok asking too much...

I had a place in line for it..and was gonna sell the old one..or give to grandson....
but they ... schlepped thru this upgrade...IMO
at least make it sharper and have lower coma....maybe lower distortion at 24mm
......something....

still...if I didnt have the old one ..I might conside the new one..
but I have gotten ...sorta picky ...after the 100-400 ii and 35L ii so good...

great forum... I would not know this without some input like you just provided..


----------

